# Iron sulphate



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi.
Can i mix some iron sulphate in the soil of my emersadset-up?
I mean in fast growers like Rotalas.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Probably no need to mix in iron sulphate. What kind of soil are you using? most natural soils contain a large amount of iron compared to the needs and consumption rates of plants.


----------



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi.
What i want to know is if the iron sulphate is a good way to add iron to the soil...can cause any damage to the plants?
What athors quimic i can use to add Iron?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Iron sulphate will quickly become insoluble in aerated soil. Ferrous iron (Fe++) will quickly become oxidized to Ferric iron (Fe+++) and precipitate as iron hydroxide Fe(OH3). My guess is that the sulphate winds up as sulphuric acid, and so, the soil pH could drop. If you are going to mix iron sulphate with soil, I wouldn't recommend mixing in very much and I would mix it with damp soil and let the soil compost for about a week in a covered shoe box or larger covered container so that the above reactions can go to completion.


----------



## blacksmith37 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, if you mean iron sulfate; it will hydrolyse into iron oxides and sulfuric acid with very low pH. Maybe a teaspoon in 50 lb of substrate would be OK. 
Most natural sands/clays, like "beach sand" and "laterite" have more iron than the plants will use. A cheleated iron would be the only way to get more iron in solution.


----------

